# All Things Kitchen



## westbrook (Oct 28, 2008)

a couple of free apron patterns to get started

apron pattern that covers front and back, easy to wear

http://www.pages01.net/fabriccom/bubbiesarpon/?cm_re=SL1-_-crhdqtr-_-Bubbies Apron

annebelle's apron from hoffman
http://www.hoffmanfabrics.com/EDocs/Site10/Annabelle apron pattern.pdf

bias apron both links refer to the same apron
http://auntpittypats.blogspot.com/2009/02/retro-tie-back-apron.html
http://maribelmade.com/index.php/2009/03/retro-tie-back-apron-pattern/

15 apron patterns to d/l
http://vickisfabriccreations.blogspot.com/search/label/Apron

there is a start

brook


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Thank you!

I've been meaning to get to work on things like appliance covers - didn't have aprons on the list. But your post got me thinking, and actually, I do need a new one. Glad for the idea - I can add the fabric needed for an apron when I buy fabric for the appliance covers. So thanks again!


----------



## westbrook (Oct 28, 2008)

oh goodness... pot holders and oven mitts, towel toppers, curtains!

oh just buy the bolt!

have you thought about a scissor cozy?

http://www.ourveggiegarden.com/CraftsScissorCozy.html

some of things are a great way to use up scraps.

Tip nut has so many patterns for so many things

http://tipnut.com/category/crafts/

for those interested in appliance covers and need a pattern
http://tipnut.com/appliance-covers/


----------



## westbrook (Oct 28, 2008)

round pot holders 
http://ansewon.blogspot.com/2009/02/how-to-make-my-pot-holders.html


----------



## westbrook (Oct 28, 2008)

oven door dress/apron
http://www.craftsayings.com/projects/small_gifts/oven_door_dress/index.shtml

these are fun!


----------



## Kellog (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks Westbrook! I really like that Bubbie apron design. Much appreciated.


----------



## westbrook (Oct 28, 2008)

you are welcome kellog


----------



## westbrook (Oct 28, 2008)

this is my favorite apron the Japanese Kappogi Apron

http://mybyrdhouse.blogspot.com/2007/11/november-apron-tutorial-kappogi.html

It covers my arms so when cooking bacon or other splattering things I don't get burned. They can be made as long as needed.

brook


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

I love aprons! Too bad I don't know how to sew. The peg for my aprons would be over filled. :3


----------



## westbrook (Oct 28, 2008)

Salekdarling said:


> I love aprons! Too bad I don't know how to sew. The peg for my aprons would be over filled. :3


Do you have a sewing machine? or learn to stitch by hand?

Sewing isn't hard to learn, just takes a little space, a little time, a little fabric, an a willing to learn.

Aprons are the first thing girls were taught to sew in home economics in school.

If interested... I will be happy to share what I know and you end up with an apron!


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

westbrook said:


> Do you have a sewing machine? or learn to stitch by hand?
> 
> Sewing isn't hard to learn, just takes a little space, a little time, a little fabric, an a willing to learn.
> 
> ...


I would love to learn! Right now all I'd be able to concern myself with is sewing by hand. Can't afford a sewing machine. I just don't know how some folks can keep such a straight line by hand.

I never took a home economics class in high school, and my mother and father taught me pretty much nothing when it comes to housework and cooking. (Military family, moved too much, parents worked a lot) I've been having to learn everything on my own. It's been rough.


----------



## westbrook (Oct 28, 2008)

straight line? cause they mark it! yep! get out your ruler and a pencil!

ok, give me a few days*.... I have been working on seam finishes for a few ladies that have asked to learn to sew. Let me think about hand stitching, maybe I can find some awe some links.

but in the mean time.... <wrings hands together>

The Mary Frances sewing book; or, Adventures among the thimble people (1913)
http://archive.org/details/maryfrancessewin00frye

There is a whole series of Mary Frances -- cooking, cleaning, gardening and so on.

Mary Frances goes to Grandmas house and meets the Thimble People! They teach her to sew for her dolly.

*I have two sons in the Army. One will be here tomorrow and bringing my future DIL. I will be busy with them for the next couple of days.


----------



## westbrook (Oct 28, 2008)

vintage apron pattern

takes a long time to load but...

http://web.archive.org/web/20090306063236/http://www.susanbranch.com/shopping/shop5-07/aprontest.pdf

I need to make this pattern up, I will be putting pockets into a seam.. I need pockets!


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Salekdarling, it's hard to get going on these kinds of things, but the payoff for learning is really good and, you might find you have a real talent in it and find a way to make some extra cash with it too.

I know I have found many used sewing machines at thirft stores, and pretty dang cheap. I have seen many on our local Craigslist (Portland OR metro region) for cheap too. I am talking under $100, some under $50. When I first got out on my own, I had my mothers old machine, made by a company called "Emdeko", I think it was a Japanese company. 

Anywho, this thing was cast iron with enamel finish, heavy with a wood carrying case. Ugly old machine, probably about 40 years old and worked like crazy. No fancy stitches, and making buttonholes was a chore, it was marking it out and doing a tight zigzag on each side/end, then taking my seam splitter and making a delicate incision in the middle of it trying not to bust any threads!

Then a friend handed over one she was given, as she did not sew, it is newer and has some more modern options. I am still aiming for a new one that does the buttonholes automatically....but am glad to have this one, it works on silky and stretchy fabrics, something the other one did not do, only wovens, nothing else.

Start looking around, someone has one you might even be able to do some chores for, or if you could find a barter situation. Oh, and also check some pawn shops. I saw a nice one in a local shop onetime (was surprised they took it in) and it was going for cheap, I think I remember seeing $25 on it...so you never know.


----------



## gam46 (Jan 24, 2011)

westbrook said:


> Do you have a sewing machine? or learn to stitch by hand?
> 
> Sewing isn't hard to learn, just takes a little space, a little time, a little fabric, an a willing to learn.
> 
> ...


Seems that I recall making my first home ec apron from just a yard of fabric. There was a guide for measuring how many inches to rip for the apron itself, the front waistband, the ties and the pocket. There was leftover which was used for a matching potholder. Do you have the measurement guide to share? Thanks.


----------



## HillbillyGirl (May 5, 2011)

Love aprons and enjoy sewing them even more. I think I've made every one I know an apron at one time or another and have participated in a few apron swaps. My favorite styles are the old timey aprons that were functional.

I've been looking for a pattern for an "H" back style apron like these - any ideas where I can find one?


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you for all the links to the aprons. I have been wanting to make myself a new apron, but have many other projects ahead of that. 

My first sewing project with a sewing machine was a half apron, made with 1 yard of fabric. I sewed a hand towel into the waist so that I could dry my hands when I was cooking. 

I joined 4-H when I was 9. We had a 4-H fair every summer where we submitted all kinds of projects to be judged. I usually got the lowest ribbons, white, with an occasional red ribbon. I don't care. I didn't really get much help from anyone, and in most things in my life, am self taught. For many years I sewed most of my own clothing, from skirts to dresses, slacks, blouses, jackets, coats. I always had a hard time finding clothing to fit as I am tall and have been very thin most of my life. 

Like everything, the more you sew, the better you get. 

Sewing machines are expensive, if you buy new. If you watch Craigslist, you can find them free. There is one on my local Craigslist at this moment, for free. The thing about Craigslist is that you have to respond as soon as the ad is out, you can't wait for an hour or day or so. People are looking and wanting, like we are.

If you post in the Wanted section of Craigslist, you might get one that way. I know people who work the wanted section to help purge themselves of their excess. I have had exceptional luck finding what I wanted by posting there.

Also, you can find them for sale in the Arts/Crafts section of Craigslist. Currently, the cheapest machine for sale is $30. 

I got my latest and favorite machine, a Brother, for $20.00 at a yard sale. Garage sales are also posted on Craigslist. If you go to Garage sales, and type in whatever it is you are looking for in the search at the top, it eliminates lots of time and gas, cruising to look at all the sales. Like everything, the early bird gets the worm. You have to get their early.


----------

